# Rogers Clone



## milob40 (15/2/12)

i have had 2 attempts at making a rogers clone, 1st one fail, more like a light stout, 
second one nothing like it bust tasted drinkable.
tried the smurto version, nice but nothing like it.
has anyone got a good recipe yet? please... :icon_drool2:


----------



## barls (15/2/12)

search much????

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=805500
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=59800


----------



## Spiesy (15/2/12)

second link doesn't have crystal in it... I would have thought Roger's definitely had crystal in it?


----------



## barls (15/2/12)

the second one is full of links to previous discussion in it. your not the first to ask.


----------



## jackson (15/2/12)

I have never done this before but its fermenting at the moment. I can report back in a week or two if you would like.

Roger the Dodger

Batch size 46 litres
Boil size 58.76 litres
Boil time 60 minutes
Grain weight 7.85 kilograms
Efficiency 80%
Original gravity 1.041
Final gravity 1.010
Alcohol (by volume) 4.0%
Bitterness (IBU) 27
Color (SRM)10.6L
Yeast liquid Wyeast 1056 American Ale

Grains
BB Pale 37ppg, 1.5L Base 5 kilograms 63.7%
Vienna 35ppg, 4L 1 kilograms 12.7%
Wheat 38ppg, 2L 1 kilograms 12.7%
Carared 24ppg, 25L 0.5 kilograms 6.4%
Chocolate 29ppg, 350L 0.2 kilograms 2.5%
CaraPils 33ppg, 1.5L 0.15 kilograms 1.9%

Hops 
130 grams
Nelson Sauvin hops 11%, Whole 20 grams 60 minutes (+0) ibu13
Cascade hops 6.8%, Pellet 40 grams 20 minutes (+40) ibu 6
Nelson Sauvin hops 12%, Whole 20 grams 20 minutes (+40) ibu 5
Cascade hops 6.8%, Pellet 30 grams 5 minutes (+55) ibu 3
Cascade hops 5%, Pellet 20 grams 3 days (+11)

Ferment
14 days @ 17C

Additions @ 10 min
Salt 10 grams
Gypsum 10 grams
Whirlfloc 10 grams
Yeast nutrient 10 grams

Mash
80 minutes, 69.78 litres
Strike Target 69C
32.18 litres 72C 60 minutes (+0)
Sparge 18.80 litres 78C
Sparge18.80 litres 78C

Boil
60 minutes, 58.76 litres

Notes

EBC = (L x 2.65 ) - 1.2
Brew pal on iPhone


----------



## stakka82 (15/2/12)

I too have a roger's clone in the fermenter at the moment... I tried to keep it as close to the 'blackboard' recipe that's been doing the rounds of aussie home brewer.

In the end though I had to chuck a bit of light chocolate and roast barley in to try and approximate the color... and even then I think I've fallen a bit short. I didn't go any further with the darker grains though cause I wanted to keep the flavour profile as close to Rogers' as possible. Preliminary tasting from the fermenter is promising... 

Total Grain (kg): 3.510
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.038 (P): 9.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 3.73 %
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 23.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.800 kg American 2-Row (51.28%)
1.000 kg Vienna (28.49%)
0.400 kg Wheat Malt (11.4%)
0.100 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (2.85%)
0.100 kg Carared (2.85%)
0.100 kg Chocolate, Pale (2.85%)
0.010 kg Roasted Barley (0.28%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.3% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1056


It's cold conditioning at the moment at 2 degrees. It finished a bit dry at about 1008... next time I'll probably mash a bit higher maybe 68 degrees and add a couple hundred grams more grain.


----------



## milob40 (15/2/12)

thanks guys, i have done the searches and used info from them but always good to get new twists on recipes,
one thing i do know is go easy on the roast barely, (my last attempt came out like a 2% stout,)
i think a small amount of choc would be ok though. 
does anyone else get galaxy with a small cascade addition late in the boil for hops ?


----------



## drsmurto (16/2/12)

milob40 said:


> thanks guys, i have done the searches and used info from them but always good to get new twists on recipes,
> one thing i do know is go easy on the roast barely, (my last attempt came out like a 2% stout,)
> i think a small amount of choc would be ok though.
> does anyone else get galaxy with a small cascade addition late in the boil for hops ?



My light amber ale is not a Rogers clone and I never said it was, just for the record. 

Instead of roasted barley try roasted malt. I've just used some in a Coopers Dark Ale and even at 6% of the grist it's smooth, no stout like harsh roasty characters at all. You would only need 1-2% in a Rogers clone.


----------



## milob40 (18/2/12)

DrSmurto said:


> My light amber ale is not a Rogers clone and I never said it was, just for the record.
> 
> Instead of roasted barley try roasted malt. I've just used some in a Coopers Dark Ale and even at 6% of the grist it's smooth, no stout like harsh roasty characters at all. You would only need 1-2% in a Rogers clone.


no insult intended, still enjoyed the shit out your recipe, just wanna get this recipe as close as rogers as i can.
got a couple of ideas to try this weekend.
p.s. you are still the master. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stakka82 (26/2/12)

So, the brew I posted above is ready, cracked the first stubby yesterday.

Not a bad beer at all. But...

There is no place for roast barley in a beer like this. Even at 10 grams I can still taste the shit, and its overpowering, and out of place. Roast barley has to be the strongest tasting grain going around. I put about 20 or 30 grams in a porter prior to this brew, and even that is too much in a dark style like that (IMO).



> Instead of roasted barley try roasted malt. I've just used some in a Coopers Dark Ale and even at 6% of the grist it's smooth, no stout like harsh roasty characters at all. You would only need 1-2% in a Rogers clone.



Couldn't have said it better.

I'll brew this one again, cause it has real promise, but next time I'll can the roast barley, and not give a shit if its not 'the right colour'.

And I'll dry hop it. That's the other issue.

But yeah... its a nice midstrength american amber ale, but Rogers' it is not. :/


----------



## Housecat (26/2/12)

I tried Rogers a while ago and it reminded me of a weaker, slightly more watery version of their LCPA.

So maybe use Argon's LFPA and 'water it down' to be about 3.8%
It may be a bit more in depth than just doing that but, that is where I'd start.

Actually, I'll add this to my 'to brew' list.

HC


----------



## bignath (26/2/12)

Housecat said:


> I tried Rogers a while ago and it reminded me of a weaker, slightly more watery version of their LCPA.
> 
> So maybe use Argon's LFPA and 'water it down' to be about 3.8%
> It may be a bit more in depth than just doing that but, that is where I'd start.
> ...



Completely agree.

Everytime ive had Rogers ive thought its the same hop bill as the pale ale, just less of it. My opinion...
I too would start with a reputable version of lcpa like Argon's, and keep everything the same balance, just brew it to a lower gravity. Will get very, very close i reckon.


----------



## menoetes (27/8/13)

I'm looking at getting an extract recipe down for Rogers too, my first try at an extract brew in fact, I've seen the good Doctors and a few other floating around the AHB forums and have a newbie question;

All of them seem to use light and/or wheat extract then add some specialty grains (like crystal, carared or chocolate) to darken the beer towards to desired colour. Nowhere have I read anyone suggesting the use of any dark malt. I've been playing around on Brewers friend recipe calculator and 1kg of dark, light and wheat each seems to come to a good colour with the addition of some grains,

So why is no-one using any dark liquid malt extract in their Rogers clones? Does it effect the taste that much?


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (24/2/15)

Just resurrecting an old thread...

How did these beers turn out or can anyone comment on the recipe's posted above?
I have trawled through the various Rogers recipe threads and was going to brew a beer similar but I was thinking that the 2-3% chocolate malt may give too much of a roasty flavour to that of a Rogers??
Was thinking of maybe putting in some Crafa special in place some of the chocolate but it would be good to find out what LC recipe is for this?


----------



## chrisluki (25/2/15)

Fellow Rogers lovers...

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85337-my-rogers-clone-recipe-tastes-great/


----------

